# Snorkel Gear Ko Olina



## molemay (Jun 20, 2012)

Does anyone know a good place near the Ko Olina to rent snorkel gear that is reasonably priced.  We are currently in Maui and we used Boss Frogs, but I don't think there is one on Oahu.  

Thanks


----------



## flexible (Jun 20, 2012)

molemay said:


> Does anyone know a good place near the Ko Olina to rent snorkel gear that is reasonably priced.  We are currently in Maui and we used Boss Frogs, but I don't think there is one on Oahu.
> 
> Thanks



Did you email the concierge at Marriott Ko Olina? We had our own snorkel gear with us when we were at Ko Olina but I have a feeling the concierge would know if the activities director has loaner gear. The onsite store and Costco (a few miles away) should have snorkeling stuff but I am guessing you only want to borrow or rent gear. 

Unless you have a rental car, you would need the rental company to deliver. I've seen the rentals in Waikiki and Marriott Kauai Beach Club near Duke's. So maybe Ko Olina has a vender renting gear onsite too.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2012)

They will almost definitely have on-site rentals, but the price will be literally 4-5 times as much as renting from a local dive shop.


----------



## slum808 (Jun 20, 2012)

If you're going to be there for the week, it might be worth it to just pick up a set at costco. We rented at Aulani and for the cost of two 1-hour rentals, I could have just bought a new set.


----------



## jpc763 (Jun 20, 2012)

slum808 said:


> If you're going to be there for the week, it might be worth it to just pick up a set at costco. We rented at Aulani and for the cost of two 1-hour rentals, I could have just bought a new set.



I agree.  There is a WalMart, Target and a KMart nearby as well as a SportsAuthority where you can buy a set for pretty cheap.

I believe that the beach activities desk will loan you a set for 1 hour per week but I am not positive.


----------



## molemay (Jun 20, 2012)

My husband and I bring our own gear.  We have his brother and family with us which is a family of 5 and they don't want to purchase gear and have to bring it home since they will probably only us it this once.  We are currently at MOC and they rented gear for the week at Boss Frogs for a pretty reasonable price which included a 3 hour snorkel trip.  We were hoping to do something similar at the ko Olina.  There is no Boss Frogs on Oahu so they can't rent for 2 week from here.


----------



## flexible (Jun 20, 2012)

molemay said:


> they rented gear for the week at Boss Frogs for a pretty reasonable price which included a 3 hour snorkel trip.  We were hoping to do something similar at the ko Olina.  There is no Boss Frogs on Oahu so they can't rent for 2 week from here.



Will they mostly be using the snorkeling gear in the Ko Olina lagoons on the beach at the resort. If so, perhaps the "loaner gear" at the hut near the pool will let you have them for more than an hour.

I seem to recall brochures for snorkeling trips that would have included gear in the price when we were at Ko Olina. But I think most of the brochures were for snorkeling trips closer to Waikiki. But if all the need to gear is for an organized tour that costs most, that tour will likely be their best resource to get their gear.

Have fun!


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure where they are located in Oahu, but Snorkel Bob's will let you rent in Maui and return the gear in Oahu. Check with any of the shops in Maui for info


----------



## KauaiMark (Jun 20, 2012)

*Snorkel Bob?*



molemay said:


> There is no Boss Frogs on Oahu so they can't rent for 2 week from here.



I'm pretty sure there is a Snorkel Bob's rental on all the islands.

http://snorkelbob.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/storelocat.htm?L+scstore+qjcq8576ffeb3aeb+1340244721

--or--
Boss frog's in Honolulu -> http://www.bossfrog.com/honolulu-shop.php


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2012)

KauaiMark said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a Snorkel Bob's rental on all the islands.
> 
> http://snorkelbob.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/storelocat.htm?L+scstore+qjcq8576ffeb3aeb+1340244721
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, Honolulu is a long way from Ko'olina - they need something near Ko'olina.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 20, 2012)

We went to Kopolei and bought decent snorkel gear and bogie boards at K-Mart to goof around in the lagoons in Ko Olina. It wasn't that much. In the lagoons you really don't need flippers. If I was buying this stuff again I would just get the snorkel, mask and a small bogie board. Marriott Ko Olina does have some items for rent out by the lagoon.

Bill


----------



## brianfox (Jun 21, 2012)

We went the rental route on our first visit.  Learned our lesson.  K-mart is an off-ramp away.  You can buy a very good set for the week for less than a leaky rental set costs.


----------



## KauaiMark (Jun 22, 2012)

*You can rent the gear for a week(s)*



DeniseM said:


> Unfortunately, Honolulu is a long way from Ko'olina - they need something near Ko'olina.



Pick up the gear in Honolulu when you get there, keep it for a couple weeks and and return it on the way back to the airport?


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Target is only about 10 minutes away.  I got a Speedo mask and snorkel for my daughter for $11.  They work great.


----------



## amyhwang (Jun 22, 2012)

We have always brought our own from Costco at home.  I suggest buying some gear there and having it for future trips.  We've gone through kids' sets (started when my kids were about 4 or 5) and adult sets.  Now we bring usually two sets, since with our 2 kids, usually only 2 are in the water at a time (saves on luggage and cleaning them, also my daughter has a prescription mask for her eyesight, just got new lenses since at 13 her vision changed again).

I've never rented, just bought them at Costco.


----------



## curbysplace (Jul 1, 2012)

Though not normally a Wal-Mart shopper the store nearby Ko Olina had the best selection & for $30 my wife found a nice set: mask fin & snorkel. The staff there were very helpful and knew there product!  At the end of the trip you can take them home or "donate" them to the Club. 
We had initially picked up a set at Sports Authority  and the fins in particular were not designed for routine snorkeling-probably for boogie boards or the like. The set is what the store staff said were the new thing and appropriate for us.  They were not.  Took them back to exchange and found Sports Authority had zero for snorkeling.  On top of that the store staff from the clerk on up to the store day manager had no clue their fins weren't designed for general snorkeling.  Very disappointed there for both lack of stock & lack of knowledge. Wal-Mart was the exact opposite.


----------



## molemay (Jul 1, 2012)

I ended up having enough stuff to share to snorkel the lagoons.  I had several masks, just not fins which weren't needed in the lagoon.

We took a drive to Sharks Cove to snorkel for a day and rented gear at Tropical Rush in the little town right before the cove.  They rented full snorkel sets for the day for $9 which included a shave ice for all in our party.  It turned out pretty good. 

Monika


----------

